# OM 12' lite vs. Breakaway LDX



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have narrowed my search down to one of these two rods and would like some of your opinions. I will be casting 3-4 ozs to go after some 10-15 lb striper and hybrid striper. Need the length to cast 100+ yrds at the dam. Thanks in advance....Brian


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ldx is prlly lighter in weight(holding), because the walls are very thin on it, have heard of a few people breaking them.

the om's might be a little heavier, but prlly stronger.

id pick both of them up, and see what feels better to you.



Jesse


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

Even though it is called "lite", the lowest I would try to go with the OM Lite is 4. Even that I'm afraid is not enough to get any load. At least that is the case with my rod and the way I cast it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I think both rods*

could hit 100+ yards. I have the OM lite casting and love it. If I had the $$$ I have the LDX, also.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Killer, If you can get someone to tie it up for you a Rainshadow SU1386 is really sweet at punching a 3 ounce jig to the fifth gate. The 1387 should do the same for 4 ounces since it has the same action just a little stronger.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Have both!*

The OM "lite" is one thick rod. I use it for big toothy's and the LDX for pomps, trout, whiting, etc.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*id go shorter if u just talk distance*

u should be able to cast well over a hundred yards with a 10' rod rated for 2-5oz. itll be easier to handle and more diverse. If you plan on using in the surf alot then u need the length/height to keep your line above the breakers.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

DickDog said:


> *If you plan on using in the surf alot then u need the length/height to keep your line above the breakers*.


I personally would go with the Breakaway..no question.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I also have both*

My opinion, the Breakaway is going to cast 4 oz further. You didn't say if you were tossing lures or cut bait. If chunking bait the OM will handle up to 6oz and small bait better than the breakaway.


----------

